# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ >  Մեծ թենիս

## Adriano

Հարգելի ակումբացիներ, ես այս սպորտաձևի ներկայացուցիչ եմ, շատ եմ խաղացել մոտ 5-6 տարի և ամեն առիթ օգտագործում եմ ընկերների հետ սիրողական կամ պրոֆեսիոնալ մակարդակով մեծ թենիս խաղալու համար: 
Այս սպորտաձևը շատ հետաքրքիր սպորտաձև է, որը հայտնի է ամբողջ աշխարհում և Հայաստանում: Սակայն այն ունի մի շարք խնդիրներ մեզ մոտ: Նախ և առաջ մեծ թենիսի պարագաների թանկությունը, կորտերի սակավությունը և այս ոլորտում ֆինանսական հոսքերի պակասությունը: Կարծես թե Հայաստանում գոյություն ունենա մարտարվեստի հետ կապված սպորտերը, իսկ կոնկրետ մեծ թենիսի մասին մոռացել է մեր պետությունը: 
Առաջարկում եմ քննարկել մեծ թենիսի առաջացման պատմությունը, քննարկենք տարբեր թենիսիստներին, խոսանք հայ թենիսիստեների մասին, որոնք ցավոք այլ երկրների համար են պայքարում, և իհարկե քննարկենք այս սպորտաձևի հետագա զարգացման հեռանկարները մեր երկրում: Կարճ ասած խոսանք այն ամենի մասին ինչ-որ վերաբերում է մեծ թենիսին:



*Մոդերատորական. գրառման այն հատվածը, որ վերաբերում էր միասին թենիս խաղալուն, խմբագրվում է, քանի որ այդ մասին թեմա կա ակումբում՝ Մեծ թենիս կամ հանդիպում կորտերում:*

----------


## Adriano

Մի քանի խոսքով ներկայացնեմ մեծ թեմիսի պատմությունը: 
Ըստ որոշ պատմական տեղեկությունների թենիս սկսել են խաղալ դեռ հին Եգիպտոսում: Կա կարծիք, որ թենիսի ռակետ բառը գալիս է արաբական <rakhat> բառից, որը բառացի նշանակել է ձեռքի ափ: Ըստ այլ պատմաբանների` թենիս առաջին անգամ սկսել են խաղալ ֆրանսիայի միապետները 11-12 դարերում: Թենիսը դարձավ պաշտոնական սպորտաձև 1872թ-ին, երբ ստեղծվեց մեծ թենիսի առաջին ակումբը: Իհարկե կոնկրետ տեղեկություն չկա այս խաղի առաջացման պատճառների մասին, սակայն հայտնի է, որ մեծ թենիսի օրենքները առաջ է քաշել անգլիական բանակի սպա Կլոպտոն Ուինգֆիլդը 1873թ-ին:

----------


## yerevanci

1055211266824711..jpg*Թենիս
Նալբանդյանը նորից նահանջում է*

Հրապարակվել է թենիսիստ պրոֆեսիոնալների ATP-ի դասակարգման աղյուսակը։
Արգենտինահայ թենիսիստ Դավիդ Նալբանդյանը նորից նահանջ է ապրել ու այժմ զբաղեցնում է 159-րդ հորիզոնականը։ Ասենք, սա հասկանալի է, քանի որ Նալբանդյանի անվերջ վնասվածքները իրենց «սև գործն» անում եմ։
Ինչ վերաբերում է առաջատարներին, ապա վարկանիշային աղյուսակը գլխավորում է, բնականաբար, Ռոջեր Ֆեդերերը։ Երկրորդը սերբ Նովակ Ջոկովիչն է։ Ընդհանրապես, առաջին հնգյակի դասավորվածությունը չի փոփոխվել։

1. Ռոջեր Ֆեդերեր (Շվեյցարիա) 11,350 միավոր
2. Նովակ Ջոկովիչ (Սերբիա) 8,310 
3. Ռաֆայել Նադալ (Իսպանիա) 7,370
4. Էնդի Մարեյ (Մեծ Բրիտանիա) 7,300
5. Խուան Մարտին Դել Պոտրո (Արգենտինա) 6,275
6. Նիկոլայ Դավիդենկո (Ռուսաստան) 5,290
7 Ռոբին Սոդերլինկ (Շվեդիա) 3,855 
8. Էնդի Ռոդդիկ (ԱՄՆ) 3,800
9. Մարին Չիլիչ (Խորվաթիա) 2,970 
10. Ֆերնանդո Վերդասկո (Իսպանիա) 2,860
-------------
159. Դավիդ Նալբանդյան (Արգենտինա) 325

----------

Venus (05.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Ռուս թենիսիստ Միխաիլ Յուժնին Դուբայում պարտվեց եզրափակիչին  սերբ թենիսիստ Նովակ Ջոկովիչին 5:7 , 7:5, 3:6 հաշվով: Այսպիսով Ջոկովիչն ռեվանշի հասավ Յուժնիի նկատմամբ 2 շաբաթ առաջ Ռոտեռդամում կիսաեզրափակիչին կրած պարտության համար  :Tongue:

----------

yerevanci (05.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Ռուս թենիսիստ Նիկոլայ Դավիդենկոն, ով վնասվածք էր ստացել Ռոտերդամի տուռնիռի ժամանակ, չմասնակցեց Դուբայի մրցաշարին և ոչ մի օգուտ չբերեց թիմին Դեվիսի գավաթի մրցումների 1/8 եզրափակչի ժամանակ հնդկաստանի թիմի դեմ խաղում, հնարավոր է կորտ դուրս չի գա մինչև մաչտ ամսվա վերջ և կարող է բաց թողնել  «Մաստեր» Մայամիի մրցումները, որտեղ նա 2 տարի առաջ հաղթող էր ճանաչվել:  :Smile:

----------

yerevanci (06.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Թենիսի Արգենտինայի հավաքականի ավագ Վասկեսը շտապ կերպով թիմ է հրավիրել Դավիթ Նալբանդյանին, քանի որ Դեւիսի գավաթի խաղարկության 1/4 եզրափակիչից առաջ կադրային լուրջ խնդիրներ են ծագել:*



Անցած շաբաթվա մեջ վնասվածք են ստացել արգենտինացիների երկու առաջատար թենիսիստները` Խուան Մարտին դել Պոտրոն (դաստակի վնասվածք) ու Խուան Մոնակոն (վնասել է ազդրի մկանը): Նրանց տեղը թիմ են հրավիրվել նման խաղերի փորձ չունեցող երիտասարդ մարզիկներ:
Սակայն հաշվի առնելով հանդիպման կարեւորությունը` հավաքականի մարզիչները շտապ կերպով հրավիրել են Դավիթ Նալբանդյանին: Նա այսօր ժամանել է Ստոկհոլմ եւ միացել իր նոր խաղընկերներին: «Դավիթը մեզ շատ օգնած կլինի, եթե կարողանա մասնակցել զուգախաղերին եւ վերջին օրվա մենամարտերից մեկին», - ասել է արգենտինացիների ավագը:
Ըստ նրա` հաշվարկի Դավիթ Նալբանդյանն այսօր կհանգստանա, վաղը Օրասիո Սեբալյոսի հետ կմասնակցի զուգախաղերին, իսկ կիրակի կհանդիպի շվեդների առաջատար Յոախիմ Յոխանսոնի հետ: Դաշտի տերերի ավագ Թոմաս Էնքվիստը գտնում է, որ Նալբանդյանի մասնակցությունը մեծացնում է Արգենտինայի հավաքականի շանսերը մրցախաղում:

----------

Venus (06.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Ռուսաստանի թենիսի հավաքականը դուրս է եկել Դեվիսի գավաթի խմրցումների 1/4 եզրափակիչ փուլ : Նրանք այսօր հաղթանակ են տարել Հնդկաստանի թիմի նկատմամբ 3-1 հաշվով,  
Վճռորոշ միավորը ռուսներին բերեց Միխայիլ Յուժնին հաղթելով Սոմդեվ Դեվարմանին 6:2, 6:1, 6:3 հաշվով :  :Tongue:

----------

yerevanci (08.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Նալբանդյանը wild card ստացավ*

Արգենտինահայ թենիսիստ Դավիդ Նալբանդյանը ու իսպանացի Կառլոս Մոյան wild card են ստացել՝ Ինդիան-Ուելսում հաջորդ շաբաթ մեկնարկելիք մրցաշարին մասնակցելու համար։
Միևնույն ժամանակ, հատուկ հրավեր են ստացել նաև ամերիկացիներ Ռոբի Ջինեպրին ու Ռայան Հարիսոնը, հայտնում է Tennis.com-ը։

----------

Venus (09.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Նալբանդյանը անտեսել էր ցավը*



Արգենտինահայ թենիսիստ Դավիդ Նալբանդյանը, ով Դևիսի գավաթի 1/8 եզրափակիչում վաստակեց վճռորոշ միավորը Շվեդիայի ընտրանու դեմ խաղում ու քառորդ եզրափակիչի ուղեգիր պարգևեց Արգենտինայի հավաքականին.խոստովանել է, որ Անդրեաս Վինսիգուերրայի հետ խաղում նա ցավ էր զգում ոտքի հատվածում։
«Ես դեռ հեռու եմ իմ լավագույն մարզավիճակից։ Առավոտյան, երբ արթնացա, ինձ հոյակապ էի զգում, բայց նախավարժանքի ընթացքում հասկացա, որ ոտքիս ցավը իրեն զգացնել է տալիս։ Բայց նույնիսկ չնայած անհարմարությանը, ես ու մարզիչը որոշեցինք, որ դուրս գամ խաղահրապարակ, - մեջբերում է Նալբանդյանի խոսքերը Դևիսի գավաթի պաշտոնական կայքը։
«Խոստովանեմ, որ հանդիպման ընթացքում վիճակը վատթարացավ։ Այնպես ստիպված էի խաղալ, ինչպես ասում են, կամային հատկանիշների շնորհիվ։ Ասենք, իմ տանջանքները զուր չանցան», - ավելացրել է Դավիդը։
Նալբանդյանի խոսքերը հաստատել է նաև Արգենտինայի հավաքականի ավագ Տիտո Վասկեսը. «Մենք շատ երկար չգիտեինք, կկարողանա՞ արդյոք Դավիդը խաղալ։ Որոշումը կայացվել է փաստորեն վերջին րոպեին։ Մենք մեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցրինք։ Ավելի ճիշտ, ամբողջ պատասխանատվությունը Դավիդը վերցրեց իր վրա, որովհետև եթե ինչ-որ բան տեղի ունենար, ապա տեղի կունենար հենց Դավիդի առողջության հետ», - մեկնաբանել է Վասկեսը։
Նշենք, որ քառորդ եզրափակիչում Արգենտինան ուժերը կչափի Ռուսաստանի հավաքականի հետ։

----------

Venus (11.03.2010)

----------


## Venus

Ռուս թենիսիստուհի Վեռա Դուշեվինան դուրս է եկել Ինդիանա Ուլիսում WTA-ի մրցումների 2-րդ շրջան :
Ռուս թենիսիստուհին 49 րոպեի ընթացքում հաղթանական տարավ ավստրալիացի Ելենա Դոկիչի նկատմամբ 6:0, 6:3 հաշվով: 
2-րդ շրջանում Վեռա  հանդիպելու է մեկ այլ ռուս թենիսիստուհի  Մարիա Շարապովայի հետ:

----------

yerevanci (11.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Մեծ փողեր` մեծ թենիսում*

Տարվա բոլոր ամիսներին տեղի են ունենում թենիսի ATP անվանակարգի մրցաշարեր:
Օրինակ` այս տարի կայանալու է մոտ 130 մրցաշար (ներառյալ կանանց մրցաշարերը): Դրանցից ամենափոքրի մրցանակային ֆոնդը 323 հազար դոլար է, իսկ առավելագույնը` 22 միլիոն: Փաստորեն, ATP-ի (Պրոֆեսիոնալ թենիսիստների ասոցիացիա) անդամ մոտ 250 թենիսիստները տարեկան մասնակցելով գոնե 10 մրցաշարի ապահովում են մինիմալ` 40 հազար դոլար եկամուտ: Սա այն դեպքում եթե այդ մրցաշարերի հենց առաջին շրջանում պարտություն չկրեն: Պարտվելու դեպքում պարգեւատրումը կազմում է մոտ 4000 դոլար: Մեծ Սաղավարտի չորս մրցաշարերում, առաջին փուլին մասնակցածները ստանում են մոտ 10 հազար ԱՄՆ դոլար:
ATP-ում ժամանակին գրանցված միակ հայաստանցի թենիսիստ Սարգիս Սարգսյանը մոտ տասը տարի մասնակցել է այդ մրցաշարերին: Ընդհանուր առմամբ նա վաստակել է 2 միլիոն 521 հազար 800 դոլար: 2003 թվականին Սարգսյանը տարին եզրափակելով 42-րդ հորիզոնականում պարգեւատրվեց 530 հազար 664 դոլարով: Այս արդյունքը լավագույնն է եղել Սարգսյանի կարիերայի ընթացքում: Որպեսզի թենիսիստների գումար վաստակելու գործընթացն ավելի պատկերավոր լինի, նշենք, որ Սարգսյանը 2005 թվականին մասնակցելով Ավստրալիայում կայացած «Ադելաիդե» մրցաշարին, հենց առաջին տուրում զիջեց արգենտինացի Խուան Իգնասիո Չելային, պարգեւատրվելով 4 հազար 700 դոլարով: Մեծ Սաղավարտի Ավստրալիայի բաց առաջնությունում էլ մեր թենիսիստը առաջին տուրում հաղթեց իսպանացի Դավիթ Սանչեսին, իսկ երկրորդ տուրում զիջելով կրկին իսպանացի Ֆելիսիանո Լոպեսին` պարգեւատրվեց 21 հազար 395 դոլարով: Ի դեպ, ATP-ի կանոնադրությամբ` եթե թենիսիստը հինգ տարի անընդմեջ դուրս չի մնում վարկանիշային աղյուսակի լավագույն հարյուրյակից, ցմահ ստանում է ամսական 5 հազար դոլար նպաստ: Սարգսյանը 7-րդ տարին անընդմեջ տարին եզրափակել է լավագույն հարյուրակում, որը բավական բարձր արդյունք է:
Տասը տարուց ավելի ATP-ի մրցաշարերին մասնակցել է նաեւ ամերիկահայ Անդրե Աղասին: Այս ընթացքում մրցաշարերում նրա վաստակած գումարը կազմում է 35 միլիոն 491 հազար 861 դոլար: Արգենտինան ներկայացնող Դավիթ Նալբանդյանին երկու տարվա ընթացքում հաջողվել է վաստակել 12 միլիոն 609 հազար 195 դոլար: Ինչեւէ, ATP-ն հրապարակել է նոր վարկանիշային աղյուսակը: Դավիթ Նալբանդյանը գտնվում է 139-րդ հորիզոնականում: Վերջին տարիների ընթացքում սա առաջին դեպքն է, երբ արգենտինահայ թենիսիստը դուրս է մնում առաջին հարյուրյակից: Պատճառը ոտքի վնասվածքն է, որը թույլ չի տալիս նրան մասնակցել ATP-ի մրցաշարերին: Այդուհանդերձ, շարք վերադառնալով` Նալբանդյանը, կարծում ենք, շատ արագ կմոտենա առաջատարներին: Նշենք, որ Նալբանդյանը, ի թիվս 3 այլ թենիսիստների, անվանական հրավեր Է ստացել` մասնակցելու մարտի 17-ին ԱՄՆ-ի Ինդիանա նահանգի Ինդիանա Ուելս քաղաքում կայանալիք պրոֆեսիոնալ թենիսի ամենահեղինակավոր միջազգային մրցաշարերից մեկին: Ըստ մրցաշարի կազմակերպիչների` նրանք հաշվի են առել Նալբանդյանի վաստակը թենիսում, վերջինիս անհատական կարգով հրավեր ուղարկելով: Դավիթ Նալբանդյանը պետք է օգնի նաեւ Արգենտինայի հավաքականին հաղթելու Ռուսաստանին` Դեւիսի գավաթի` թենիսի աշխարհի ոչ պաշտոնական թիմային առաջնության քառորդ եզրափակիչում: Նման հայտարարություն է արել Արգենտինայի ազգային հավաքականի գլխավոր մարզիչ` Մոդեստո Վասկեսը: Նա նշել է նաեւ, որ Արգենտինան ունի լավ թենիսիստներ, բայց Նալբանդյանի դերը այս մրցամարտում յուրահատուկ է լինելու:

Հ.Գ. Այս տարի Երեւանում եւս կկայանան միջազգային մրցաշարեր: Ճիշտ է, մերոնք դեռեւս հեռու են ATP-ի մրցաշարերին մասնակցելուց, սակայն ունենք բարձրակարգ մարզաբազներ, նաեւ հեռանկարային պատանի թենիսիստներ, որոնք մոտ ապագայում կարող են հաջող ելույթ ունենալ միջազգային մրցումներում: Ի դեպ, Հայաստանի թենիսի ֆեդերացիան չի սահմանափակվելու Հայաստանում թենիսի միջազգային մրցաշարերի կազմակերպումով եւ առաջիկայում հայտ է ներկայացնելու Երեւանում` Եվրոպայի թենիսի ասոցիացիայի նիստ անցկացնելու համար: Հայաստանում թենիսի միջազգային մրցումները կմեկնարկեն մայիսին: Այս ամսին կանցկացվի Ֆեդերացիայի գավաթի` կանանց թենիսի աշխարհի ոչ պաշտոնական թիմային առաջնության ենթախմբային մրցաշար: Բացի դրանից, կկազմակերպվեն «Երեւանի գավաթ» միջազգային մրցաշարը, «Եվրոպայի զարգացող երկրների» առաջնությունը, ինչպես նաեւ «Հրազդան տրոֆի»` վետերանների մրցաշարը: Հայաստանի թենիսիստները կմասնակցեն նաեւ Եվրոպայի ասոցիացիայի մրցաշարերին, կրտսեր հասակային կարգում աշխարհի առաջնություններին, ԱՊՀ երկրներում անցկացվող ավանդական մրցումներին:

*zhamanak.com*

----------


## yerevanci

*Նալբանդյանը զիջեց երկրորդ տուրում*



Արգենտինահայ թենիսիստ Դավիդ Նալբանդյանը պարտություն կրեց ամերիկյան Ինդիան-Ուելսում ընթացող BNP Paribas Open-2010-ի արդեն երկրորդ տուրում՝ զիջելով ավստրիացի Յուրգեն Մելցերին 4/6, 1/6 հաշվով։ Հիշեցնենք, որ ուրբաթ օրը առաջին տուրում 28-ամյա Նալբանդյանը 6/2, 7/6 հաշվով հաղթել էր մեկ այլ ավստրիացի Շտեֆան Կուբեկին։ 

*armsport.am*

----------

Venus (17.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Լավագույնները*



Հրապարակվել է թենիսիստների վարկանիշային հերթական աղյուսակը. այն մեծ առավելությամբ շարունակում է գլխավորել շվեյցարացի Ռոջեր Ֆեդերերը: Սերբ Նովակ Ջոկովիչն էլ պահպանել է 2-րդ հորիզոնականը: Իսկ ահա 15 օր առաջ հրապարակված վարկանիշային աղյուսակում 3-րդ հորիզոնականում գտնվող իսպանացի Ռաֆայել Նադալը իր տեղը զիջել է Մեծ Բրիտանիայի ներկայացուցիչ Էնդի Մարեյին: Լավագույն տասնյակում է հայտնվել նաեւ ֆրանսիացի Ժո-Վիլֆրիդ Ցոնգան:
*1. Ռոջեր ֆեդերեր Շվեյցարիա*
2. Նովակ Ջոկովիչ	Սերբիա
3. Էնդի Մարեյ	 Մեծ Բրիտանիա
4. Ռաֆայել Նադալ	Իսպանիա
5. Խ. Մ. Դել Պոտրո	Արգենտինա
6. Ն. Դավիդենկո	Ռուսաստան
7. Ռոբին Սոդերլինգ	Շվեդիա
8. Էնդի Ռոդիկ	 ԱՄՆ
9. Մարին Չիլիչ	 Խորվաթիա
10. ժ.-Վ. Ցոնգա	 Ֆրանսիա

470. Տ. Մարտիրոսյան ՀՀ
1390. Խ. Խաչատրյան	 ՀՀ

*armtimes.com*

----------

Venus (26.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Դավիդը վրեժխնդիր եղավ
*


Արգենտինահայ թենիսիստ Դավիդ Նալբանդյանը հաղթանակ տոնեց Մայամիում ընթացող սուպերմրցաշարի երկրորդ տուրում։ Դավիդը 6-3, 4-6, 6-4 հաղթեց սերբ Վիկտոր Տրոիցկու նկատմամբ, ով նախորդ տարի հաղթել էր Նալբանդյանին հենց այս մրցաշարում։
Այժմ Նալբանդյանը հաջորդ փուլում կհանդիպի շատ ավելի ահեղ մրցակցի. երրորդ տուրում Դավիդի մրցակիցն է լինելու իսպանացի Ռաֆաել Նադալը։ 

*armsport.am*

----------

Gayl (27.03.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

*Ով ինչքան է աշխատել*



«Tennisserver» հայտնի պարբերականը հրապարակել է 2009 թվականի թենիսի մեծ սաղավարտի մրցաշարերում առավել շատ գումար վաստակած թենիսիստների անունները:
Մեծ սաղավարտի մրցաշարերը մրցանակային հիմնադրամով զգալի գերազանցում են մյուս մրցաշարերին, եւ այնտեղ հաջող հանդես եկած մասնակիցները ֆինանսական առումով բավական բարձր դիրքեր են զբաղեցնում:
Ներկայիս աշխարհի թիվ մեկ ռակետ շվեյցարացի Ռոժե Ֆեդերերը նախորդ տարի հաղթող է ճանաչվել մեծ սաղավարտի 4 մրցաշարերից երկուսում` Ֆրանսիայի բաց առաջնությունում` «Ռոլան Գարոսում» եւ Ուիմբլդոնում: Բացի այս երկու մրցաշարերից, շվեյցարացի թենիսիստը հաղթել է եւս երկու մրցաշարերում, ինչը բավական բարձր ցուցանիշ է: Ընդհանուր առմամբ Ֆեդերերը 2009 թվականի առաջին տասը ամիսների ընթացքում վաստակել 11 միլիոն 317 հազար ԱՄՆ դոլար, որը նույնպես գերազանց արդյունք է: Իսպանացի թենիսիստ Ռաֆայել Նադալը, որը դասակարգման աղյուսակում չորրորդն է, հաղթող է ճանաչվել մեծ սաղավարտի՝ Ավստրալիայի բաց առաջնությունում եւ 5 այլ մրցաշարերում: Նադալը իր կարիերայի ընթացքում վաստակել է 27 միլիոն 755 հազար 903 դոլար, որից 3 միլիոն 874 հազարը` 2009 թվականին: Մասնագետների կարծիքով` այս տարի Նադալը բոլոր նախադրյալները ունի Ֆեդերերի դեմ պայքարելու առաջին հորիզոնականի համար եւ` ոչ միայն ֆինանսական առումով: Նշենք, սակայն, որ այս տարի Ֆեդերերն արդեն իսկ հաղթող է դարձել Ավստրալիայի բաց առաջնությունում, իսկ Նադալը դեռեւս ոչ մի մրցաշարում առաջին հաղթողի կոչումը չի նվաճել: Այս տարի Ֆեդերերը վաստակել է 2 միլիոն դոլար, իսկ Նադալը` 521 հազար: Անցյալ տարի սպասելիքները չի արդարացրել ամերիկացի երիտասարդ թենիսիստ Էնդի Ռոդիկը, որի մուտքը պրոֆեսիոնալ ասպարեզ բավական խոստումնալից էր: 2009 թվականին Ռոդիկին չի հաջողվել հաղթել մեծ սաղավարտի ոչ մի մրցաշար, իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ նա հաղթող է դարձել ընդամենը մեկ մրցաշարում: Մասնավորապես` ամերիկացի թենիսիստը առաջին հորիզոնականն է զբաղեցրել Մեմֆիսում կայացած միջազգային մրցաշարում: Այս տարին Ռոդիկի համար կարծես հաջող է սկսվել. նա հաղթող է դարձել Ավստրալիայում կայացած ATP մրցաշարում: 2006-ից մինչեւ 2010 թվականի մարտը Ռոդիկը վաստակել է 9 միլիոն 320 հազար դոլար, որից ընդամենը 1 միլիոն 573 հազարն է 2009 թվականին վաստակել: Նախորդ տարիների համեմատ բավական քիչ գումար է վաստակել նաեւ ռուսաստանցի Նիկոլայ Դավիդենկոն: Նա հաղթող է դարձել ընդամենը 5 ոչ այնքան հեղինակավոր մրցաշարերում, ինչի պատճառով վաստակել է 1 միլիոն 759 հազար դոլար: Մոտավորապես նույնքան գումար եւ նմանատիպ արդյունք է ցույց տվել բրիտանացի առաջատար թենիսիստ, աշխարհում երրորդ ռակետ Անդրե Մյուրեյը: Նա, որը հինգ տարի առաջ է մուտք գործել պրոֆեսիոնալ ասպարեզ, արդեն վաստակել է մոտ 11 միլիոն դոլար: Այս տարի Մյուրեյը չի հաղթել ոչ մի մրցաշարում, բայց վաստակել է մեկ միլիոն 67 հազար դոլար: Անցյալ տարվա գլխավոր հայտնությունը արգենտինացի Խուան Մարտին Դել Պոտրոն էր, որ հաղթող դարձավ մեծ սաղավարտի` ԱՄՆ-ի բաց առաջնությունում: Արգենտինացի թենիսիստը 2008 թվականից է հանդես գալիս ATP-ի մրցաշարերում եւ վաստակել է 6 միլիոն 761 հազար դոլար: Մոտ 4 միլիոն դոլար Դել Պոտրոն վաստակել է 2009-ին ԱՄՆ-ի, ինչպես նաեւ եւս երկու միջազգային մրցաշարերում հաղթելու արդյունքում: Նա այժմ դասակարգման աղյուսակում 5-րդն է: Արգենտինան ներկայացնող մեկ այլ թենիսիստի` հայազգի Դավիթ Նալբանդյանի համար 2009-ը կարելի է ձախողված համարել: Նա ձախողվեց մեծ սաղավարտի բոլոր մրցաշարերում` հաղթելով միայն Սիդնեյում կայացած մրցաշարում: Անցյալ տարի նա վաստակել է 1 միլիոն 401 հազար դոլար: Նշենք, որ պրոֆեսիոնալ կարիերայի ընթացքում Նալբանդյանը վաստակել է 9 միլիոն 808 հազար դոլար:
Պրոֆեսիոնալ թենիսիստների շարքում Հայաստանի միակ թենիսիստ Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանի ցուցանիշները բավական համեստ են: Նա կարիերայի ընթացքում վաստակել է ընդամենը 29 հազար 936 դոլար: 2009-ը Մարտիրոսյանի համար կարելի է հաջողված համարել: Նա ATP դասակարգման աղյուսակում հայտնվել էր 361-րդ հորիզոնականում, որը մեր թենիսիստի լավագույն ցուցանիշն է: Այս պահին Մարտիրոսյանը դասակարգման աղյուսակում 470-րդն է:
Թենիսի միջազգային ֆեդերացիան հրապարակել է մարտ ամսվա թենիսիստների վարկանիշային աղյուսակը: Ռոժե Ֆեդերերը, Նովակ Ջոկովիչը գրավում են 1-ին եւ 2-րդ հորիզոնականները, իսկ լավագույն եռյակը եզրափակում է Անդրե Մյուրեյը: Լավագույն տասնյակում տեղ են գտել նաեւ համապատասխանաբար` Ռաֆայել Նադալը, Դել Պոտրոն, Նիկոլայ Դավիդենկոն, շվեդ Ռոբին Սոդերլինգը, Էնդի Ռոդիկը, խորվաթ Մարին Կիլիչը եւ ֆրանսիացի Վիլֆրեդ Ցոնգան:
Հ.Գ. Կանանց ասպարեզում 2009 թվականին բոլորից շատ գումար վաստակել է ամերիկացի Սերենա Ուիլյամսը` 5 միլիոն 631 հազար դոլար, ռուսաստանցի Դիանա Սաֆինան 3 միլիոն 244 հազար դոլարով երկրորդն է, իսկ երրորդը նորից ռուսաստանցի Սվետլանա Կուզնեցովան է` 2 միլիոն 705 հազար, Սերենա Ուիլյամսի քուրը` Վենուս Ուիլյամսը 2009 թվականին վաստակել է մեկ միլիոն 571 հազար դոլար:

*zhamanak.com*

----------

Venus (02.04.2010)

----------


## yerevanci

ATP-ի վարկանիշային աղյուսակում Ռաֆայել Նադալը շրջանցեց բրիտանացի Անդի Մյուրեին և այժմ 3-րդ տեղում է։ Արգենտինահայ Դավիթ Նալբանդյանն աստիճանաբար մոտենում է լավագույն 100 թենիսիստներին։ Նախորդ հրապարակման համեմատ Նալբանդյանն առաջադիմել է 14 տեղով։Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչ Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը 469-րդն է։
*1      Ռ. Ֆեդերեր (Շվեյցարիա) 10,765  
2     Ն. Ջոկովիչ (Սերբիա) 7,630
3     Ռ. Նադալ (Իսպանիա) 6,980 

147      Դավիթ Նալբանդյան (Արգենտինա) 335

469      Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյան (Հայաստան) 65*

----------

Venus (10.04.2010)

----------


## terev

Վերջապես ավարտվեց Մեծ թենիսի պատմության մեջ աննախադեպ մի խաղ:
Խաղում էին Նիկոլաս Մայուն և Ջոն Իզները:
Այն տևել է 3 օր, գեյմերի քանակը 6:4, 3:6, 6:7, 7:6, 70:68 = 183:

----------

Inana (22.08.2010), Yellow Raven (10.09.2010), Yevuk (24.06.2010)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. «Սպորտային նորություններ» /նախորդ կյանքում «Միջազգային սպորտ»/ թեմայից թենիսի վերաբերյալ գրառումները տեղափոխվել են «Մեծ թենիսը Հայաստանում» թեմա, որն էլ վերանվանվել է «Մեծ թենիս»: Քննարկում ենք թենիսը ընդհանրապես:
Եթե գա մի օր, որ Հայաստանում թենիսն էլ քննարկման առարկա կդառնա ոչ միայն միասին խաղալու մակարդակով, այլև մեր մարզիկների ելույթներով, թեմայից կառանձնացվեն հայկական թենիսի մասին քննարկումները և կտեղափոխվեն Հայկական սպորտ ենթաբաժին՝ համապատասխան թեմայով: Թե չէ Նալբանդյանի մասին գրառումները հայկական թենիսի հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն:*

----------


## Adriano

Տեսեք Ֆեդերերի շեդեվերը, սենց խփել, երբ գրեթե կասկած չկա , որ գնդակը դուրս է միայն կարող է Ֆեդերերը.

----------

terev (10.09.2010), Yellow Raven (10.09.2010)

----------


## Valentina

Ուիմբլդոն 2011-ի սենսացիաներից մեկն այն էր, որ շվեյցարացի թենիսիստ Ռ.Ֆեդերը քառոդ եզրափակիչում պարտվեց Ջո-Վիլֆրիդ Ցոնգային: Ֆեդերեր-Նադալ հանդիպում եզրափակիչում այս տարի չի լինի:
Մինչև հիմա խաղերը չեմ նայել, բայց հաջորդ քառորդ եզրափակիչն ու եզրափակիչը ուզում եմ նայել:  Լինք ման եկա չգտա, եթե գիտեք խնդրում եմ դրեք:

----------

Adriano (30.06.2011)

----------


## Bruno

> Ուիմբլդոն 2011-ի սենսացիաներից մեկն այն էր, որ շվեյցարացի թենիսիստ Ռ.Ֆեդերը քառոդ եզրափակիչում պարտվեց Ջո-Վիլֆրիդ Ցոնգային: Ֆեդերեր-Նադալ հանդիպում եզրափակիչում այս տարի չի լինի:
> Մինչև հիմա խաղերը չեմ նայել, բայց հաջորդ քառորդ եզրափակիչն ու եզրափակիչը ուզում եմ նայել:  Լինք ման եկա չգտա, եթե գիտեք խնդրում եմ դրեք:


Գրանցվի http://www.vivaro.am/ կայքում ու այդտեղ նայի:

----------

Valentina (30.06.2011)

----------


## Valentina

> Գրանցվի http://www.vivaro.am/ կայքում ու այդտեղ նայի:


Էս ինչ ջանջալ գրանցումա: Չկա՞ նենց կայք, որ առանց գրանցման հնարավոր լինի դիտել:

----------


## Bruno

> Էս ինչ ջանջալ գրանցումա: Չկա՞ նենց կայք, որ առանց գրանցման հնարավոր լինի դիտել:



http://www.footballwatchonline.ru/tennis_onlayn.html

----------

Valentina (30.06.2011)

----------


## AsikoNar

Նալբանդյանը անցավ հաջորդ փուլ Ստոկհոլմում


Ստոկհոլմում մեկնարկել է If Stockholm Open մրցաշարը։ Առաջին փուլում արգենտինահայ թենիսիստ Դավիթ Նալբանդյանը հանդիպել էր բելգիացի Քսավյե Մալիսի հետ։ 29-ամյա Նալբանդյանը երեք սեթերի արդյունքում 4:6, 7:6(6), 7:6(3) հաշվով դժվարին հաղթանակ է տոնել Մալիսի նկատմամբ։ Հանդիպումը տևել է 2 ժամ 41 րոպե։

Երկրորդ փուլում նա կհանդիպի խորվաթ Իվան Դոդիգի հետ, որը 7:6(5), 7:6(6) հաշվով առավելության է հասել ֆրանսիացի Անդրիան Մոնորինոյի նկատմամբ։

Մինչ այդ հանդիպումը, Նալբանդյանը և Դոդիգը հանդիպել էին մեկ անգամ՝ երկու շաբաթ առաջ կայացած Տոկիոյի մրցաշարում, որտեղ Նալբանդյանը երկու սեթերի արդյունքում առավելության էր հասել Դոդիգի նկատմամբ՝ 7։6(2), 6։2։

----------


## Altair

Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա թեմայի մեջ, բայց կարողա՞ ինչ-որ հասցե իմանաիք, որում խաղերի արդյունքները դրված լինեն

----------


## Bruno

> Չգիտեմ ինչքանով ա թեմայի մեջ, բայց կարողա՞ ինչ-որ հասցե իմանաիք, որում խաղերի արդյունքները դրված լինեն


Համարյա ցանկացած բուքմեքերի կայքում կա էդ ինֆոն:
Ասենք http://betsbc.com/.

----------


## likarak

Ինչ եք կարծում ո՞վ կհաղթի
Լավագույն խաղադրույքները ՎիվառոԲեթում
«Ռոլան Գարոս»: Ռաֆայել Նադալ - Լեոնարդո Մայեր

Աշխարհի առաջին ռակետ Ռաֆայել Նադալը «Ռոլան Գարոսի» երրորդ շրջանում կհանդիպի Լեոնարդո Մայերին:

Ռաֆայել Նադալը փարիզյան կորտերում վստահ անցավ առաջին երկու շրջանները: Առաջին խաղում նա ընդամենը երեք գեյմ զիջեց Ռոբբի Ջինեպրիին (6:0, 6։3, 6:0), իսկ երկրորդում կոտրեց Դոմինիկ Թիմի դիմադրությունը (6:2, 6:2, 6։3): Իսպանացին առայժմ լուրջ դիմադրության չի հանդիպել, և հույս ունի նվաճելու իր 9-րդ տիտղոսը Փարիզում:
Լեոնարդո Մայերը իր կարիերայում դեռ չի հաղթել ATP շարքի ոչ մի մրցաշար: Համաշխարհային վարկանիշի 65-րդ համարը դժվարությամբ հասավ երրորդ շրջան: Առաջին շրջանում նա կամային հաղթանակ տարավ Ջեյմս Դաքվորթի նկատմամբ (5:7, 6:2, 6:4, 7:6), իսկ երկրորդում կրկին չորս սեթերում հաղթեց Տեյմուրազ Գաբաշվիլիին (6:2, 4:6, 6:4, 6:4):
Ռաֆայել Նադալը հաղթել է թենիսիստների բոլոր երեք մրցավեճերում:



*Մոդերատորական. խմբագրվել է բուքմեյքերի կայքէջի հղումը: Հաճելի քննարկումներ:*

----------

